# I need help with HD



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

So, my bathroom remodel is 99% except I don't have HD on my TV, see attached picture of 32" Panasonic 1080P LCD, this is the view from the toilet :clapper:

Background. I have cable line RG6 that supplies me with Standard Def channels, ESPN and such but I would like HD channels for ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX, the free over the air channels. 

First, I am going to get an amplified HD antenna and mount behind the TV. The question is how do I get both the free HD channels and Cable Channels, BC there is only one RG6 cable line input on the back of the TV and both the Antenna and Cable channels are to my understanding only through the RG6 cable line. Help would be much appreciated. :no clue:


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

One possible solution.

Contact your cable company to find out what a basic cable box would cost. Most basic boxes cost very little. I think my cable company charges something like 11 cents a month for one. Just be sure their basic cable box can be connected to the TV in a way which is compatible with the other inputs on your TV (from lowest quality to highest quality - Composite, S-Video, component, DVI, HDMI). 

Connect the RG6 cable from your antenna to the RG6 input on your TV, and connect the RG6 from the cable company to the cable box's RG6 input, and then connect the box to the TV using one of the methods mentioned above.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

The problem isn't the cost of the cable box, but rather no room for the cable box. If I had room for a box I would just get the HD box like I have for my other two TVs. Thanks for the suggestions though, anyone else.


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I just did a quick search. But maybe one of these would work:

http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=130684


----------



## k_t (Jun 20, 2008)

You could remotely mount a cable box and use an rf to ir remote.

Or you could try a cheap splitter to combine both into one, but you may get a lot of interference if any channel frequencies over lap. It might work, it might not, but it's cheap enough to try.


----------



## k_t (Jun 20, 2008)

PhenomeNhan said:


> I just did a quick search. But maybe one of these would work:
> 
> http://www.yourbroadbandstore.com/product.php?pid=130684


The problem with an a-b box is you will probably have to rescan channels each time you switch back and forth. But if you don't mind that, it would work.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

I like the idea of a remote box coupled with an rf remote. Slick.


----------



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. I thought of the bok with the IR also, I was just trying to stay out of the wall as this was just finished. I think the wife may nix that rout though, she hates our Time Warner bill as it is. Maybe I can just live with the SD picture, it is a bathroom after all and I have a HD 42" plasma 10 feet away in the bedroom. I think that idea is :toilet: 

On an off note, I am extremely excited about TCA products. So much so, that I don't even check AV123 formum anymore unless I am looking for updates on an AV123 turbo kit for the MFW15. Yes, I know about the Seaton one, but would prefer an internal sourced for warranty purposes.


----------



## k_t (Jun 20, 2008)

dsully444 said:


> On an off note, I am extremely excited about TCA products. So much so, that I don't even check AV123 formum anymore unless I am looking for updates on an AV123 turbo kit for the MFW15. Yes, I know about the Seaton one, but would prefer an internal sourced for warranty purposes.


I don't think you'll see one from AV123 for a very long time - if ever.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

dsully444 said:


> On an off note, I am extremely excited about TCA products.


 Good to hear! Thank you for your patience and support. :huge:


----------

